# APR Power into Summer Sale: June 27th - July 31st



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Just in time for summer, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.

June 27th - July 31st

*ECU Upgrade Sale:*


All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
All 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI, Porsche and Exotics are 10% off!


Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*


*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
*91 Octane Performance*
*93 Octane Performance*
*100 Octane Performance*
*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*


*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!

*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Visit: http://www.goapr.com/dealer

*GOAPR!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Shop online at ACHTUNING.COM for APR products on sale and IN STOCK!!


----------

